# coming to qingdao in january!



## paulholt (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, i'm Paul.

I'm 33 coming from New Zealand to Qingdao in January to start work in an international school in Qingdao ( teaching physics).I'm from Scotland originally.

It would be great to make a few contacts before I arrive, maybe someone to show me around!

I'm laid back originally.

<SNIP>

Looking forward to living in Qingdao!!


----------

